# Hackberry lure



## bill (May 21, 2004)

keeping on the hackberry trend LOL I went and put this one together...will redue the hardware if/when I get some deer hair

basic shape, 3D prism eyes with envirotex lite finish


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

NICE


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I know where to throw that thing. very nice


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats cool. Looks great.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome Bill!! You turn out some of the best looking lures Mate!!!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !LL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is cool. One day I need to figure out the hardware and make a few of those.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks good Bill. How are you putting that EnviroTex finish on? Do you rotate while it's drying? Sanding? Buffing? Please share..gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

really easy right now...I attach a line to the top eye once the envirotex is applied with a brush then hang up to dry....I go and check on it about every 30 minutes to see if any of it is running...if there are any drips, you can use the brush to just smooth it out...when it's cold outside it's not a problem...in the summer I place them on a rotating spool (dowel rod with velcro attached) and turn them very slow

I sand them down to 400 before the envirotex is applied....once it's on no need to sand or buff


There are other products and I want the system 3 mirror coat but have to use up the envirotex lite first. A little goes a very long ways.

One coat of envirotex lite = fifty coats of varnish

Takes about 24 hours to fully dry


----------

